# What kind of hunting now?



## Researcher31726 (Feb 9, 2006)

I know a lot of you are thinking of/prepping your food plots, scouting for gobblers, catching up on the honey-do lists...are any of you small game, hog, or yote hunting?


----------



## Count Down (Feb 9, 2006)

Researcher31726 said:
			
		

> I know a lot of you are thinking of/prepping your food plots, scouting for gobblers, catching up on the honey-do lists...are any of you small game, hog, or yote hunting?



I might be heading over to the Randolph county land and shoot some squirrels with my 7 y/o son...Maybe next weekend...this weekend we have baseball tryouts...baseball/fast pitch softball rules our house in the spring...I'm not going to coach this year, so it shouldn't be that bad for me....Last year just wore me out...


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been hog hunting with dogs 3 times since deer season was over.Been rabbit hunting twice.Have killed 20 squirrels with mt treeing fiest.Go coon hunting atleast 3 nights a week.I'm hunting more now than I deer hunted!!


----------



## Son (Feb 9, 2006)

*hunting now?*

As a remodeling contractor I've having to catch up on jobs put off during deer season. But I would really like to do some squirrel hunting if the weather permits. Fried squirrels, gravy and homemade mashed potaters with drop bisquits. Then I'm going to do some predator coyote hunting.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 10, 2006)

You guys are having fun! Son, gravy, mashed potaters with drop bisquits! Yummy! What time is supper?


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2006)

*Miller/Early counties*

Did sound good, didn't it?

Will check with the cook....


----------



## 7401R (Feb 10, 2006)

Remote control.

    7


----------

